# Showed my chickens



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I just took my d'uccles to their first show and they won 2. I'm am very happy but is this pretty good for their first show? They need to Develope a little more but that's it. They are well groomed and are pretty high bred birds. Also tips for showing would be great! Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't shown yet so I don't have any tips, but I would be thrilled with 2nd place the first time out. Congratulations.


----------

